# Meds in Applesauce



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Zippy (6 months) eats his pooh sometimes (yuch), and I got some powdered stuff from the web that's supposed to make his pooh taste awful. I'm supposed to sprinkle it into his food, but he often doesn't finish his food. He also isn't crazy about the taste. 

I've been mixing it with peanut butter, and he will eat it that way - but I think the peanutbutter sometimes sticks to the roof of his mouth, and I don't want to mix it with jelly (not sure if the jelly is good for him).

When my kids were little, I used to mix their meds into applesauce, and get it into them that way. Can a 6-month puppy eat applesauce? If the sugar is an issue, I can find some sugar-free applesauce.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not sure.....but I am sure someone will be able to give you some good advice on that. Let us know if it works....what did you order....I have some poo eaters here as well!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Holli, I'm not sure about applesauce, though I'm sure that the sugar is a problem so I would go for a sugar free variety. Have you tried cream cheese? Kubrick LOVES cream cheese.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to say :welcome: to the forum! Your little Zippy looks adorable!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

The powdered stuff is called "S.E.P.", which stands for Stop Eating Pooh (don't ya love it), and it's made by a company called Solid Gold.

I originally used a product called "Stool Eating Deterrent", made by Only Natural Pet. This is in chewable pill form, and Zippy really liked it. Then I was running low,and went to order more, but they were out of the stuff, and suggested I order the powdered stuff instead (which I did). I found them using a Google search.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Lina said:


> Oh and I forgot to say :welcome: to the forum! Your little Zippy looks adorable!


Thanks for extending the welcome mat, and of course, the compliments. Zippy's our retirement gift to ourselves ... I got tired of waiting for my sons to get married and give me a grandchild to spoil.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Holli, LOL, that sounds like a great reason to get a Hav!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to this fun and crazy place.....your Zippy is a real cutie!!!!! Hav fun here!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Holli said:


> Zippy's our retirement gift to ourselves ... I got tired of waiting for my sons to get married and give me a grandchild to spoil.


:biggrin1::biggrin1:

:welcome:
I thought the sugar-free applesauce sounded like a good idea. Many of the treats I've seen have apples in them, so applesauce makes sense. I think I've heard it's the apple peel that's dangerous? I'm sure some of the people with their amazing knowledge of dogs and dog care will be able to give some good advice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, it's not the apple peel, but the apple seeds that are toxic to dogs.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina said:


> Jill, it's not the apple peel, but the apple seeds that are toxic to dogs.


Thanks Lina, that's good to know! I learn something from this forum every day. Is it grape seeds also, or the skin?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Grapes are just in general. They don't know yet what part of the grape is toxic to dogs, so it's not recommended to feed grapes to dogs at all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Holli-- Zippy is adorable. I too have a poo eater. And nothing worked for us. although pineapple worked for a little bit. We used about a teaspoon of pineapple mixed with yogurt to get them to eat it. 
Changing foods also helped Cash. Eating a more protein based diet seems to work well. 

As far as what to mix the stuff you have into-- I would say plain yogurt would be worth a try. Or if you can get it in pill form, I find cheese to work wonders for getting them to take a pill. 

good luck-- I never thought I could love a poop eater-- but I do.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Holli and Zippy! I, too, have a poo eater. I'm wondering if the 1st stuff you mentioned was working for Zippy? I've tried a few over-the-counter remedies w/Tori but, haven't had any success w/them. Right now she gets enzyme and microbial supplements and pineapple. So far, this combo has helped the most. However, she will still occasionally "partake". uke:

Missy~ We sound like we're from "Poo-eaters Anonymous"... "Hello, my name is _____ I, too, have a poo eater" ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Holli, Welcome to the forum. Zippy is certainly adorable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello my name is Leeann I too have a poo eater. ound:

Welcome to the forum Holli. One of mine also has the same issue also. I have not found anything that works either. I usually just pick it up right away, if anything else it keeps my yard clean lol.

Missy did you ever try the hot sauce?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We did try the hot sauce-- A little awkward with two dogs on a leash, bags and a bottle of hot sauce. It worked but only when we did it-- and we didn't have the coordination to always do it. Picking it up fast is the easiest. 

I didn't know you had a poo eater Leeann? 

Yes Leslie, the opportunity for confession keeps coming up-- so we are not alone. 

I too use prozyme with the pineapple. For Cash, it really seemed like he was hungry!!! I feed him a little more protein and less of the carbs I feed Jasper and that seems to have helped the best for him. I feed the NV medallions, but worried about the high protein so I added greenbeans and potatoes-- Jasper does great on this balanced diet-- but Cash does better with straight medallions.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy seems to prefer the poop of other dogs more o than his own, either way it turns a stomach!

what i find worse is his gold level fresh poop diving! it's like an olympic sport for him, find a large pile of fresh poop, dive in and roll in it!
totally gross!!

joe


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Holli. Zippy is so adorable, we need more pictures!!!

Bugsy used to eat his poop when he was little. I bought some over the counter tablets called Deter and it worked like a charm. It took less then a week and he was cured. I think you can buy it any any petfood chain store, just follow the direction for how much to give that are on the box. I just coated the portion on the pill in cream cheese and he would gobble it up. Good luck.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How dare you talk about me on the forum like that mommy. I do not have a poop eating problem.

Yes Monte is in denial LOL Actually he is not that bad just every once in awhile he will try and gobble it up. I do have a habit of picking up right behind them so he really doesn't have much of a chance.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now Leeann, did you make that story up, just to make sure I don't steal him??? I'm a quick poop-pick-upper, poop-up-picker, huh?!? Well you get the point, he's still in danger cause I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great Photo Leeann. I have one like that too... I call it "I 8 Poop Today" Taken on the first day I noticed the nasty habit-- the 2nd one is titled "and there is nothing you can do about it!" who know I would be so right-on?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LMAO you girls are funny. Sorry Maryam the truth hurts and as you can tell he was not happy about me telling about it.

Missy I cant stop laughing those pictures are priceless with those titles ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann it hurts painfully!

So :focus: is a *tiny* little bit of strawberry jam, just enough to slightly cover half of a Benadryl pill, toxic for Pablo? I really hope not, cause that's what I've been using for 2 days now


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jam is just sugar. and you know what they say ...Just a spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down.... you could use cheese too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, thanks. It's so much easier with the jam, cause it's so slippery and gone in a second.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam I use cheese. But I make them work for it, I will wrap the pill in some cheese then usually make them do two tricks and reward each trick with just a piece of cheese, get them worked up. On the third trick I always just ask for a sit and as I am handing them the cheese with the pill in it I also have another piece of cheese in my other hand following right behind my first hand so they see it. They usually concentrate so hard on getting that piece of cheese in my second hand the first piece with the pill gets swallowed so fast before they even realize a pill was in it. Works every time LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that's what I do too-- Leeanne. But if it is a big pill, like what I am giving Cash right now-- I do have to tuck it way back in his throat--but then follow it up with a piece of cheese or turkey(low sodium deli meat)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have given up on giving Kubrick pills using any type of incentive. He's not a gobbler (he chews everything carefully) so NOTHING works. He spits out the pill every time (even the tiny little ones - it's like he knows there's a pill in there). I've tried cheese, turkey, cream cheese, peanut butter, even those pill pockets they sell at the pet store. Nothing! So now, I feed him some turkey or cheese first, then I open up his mouth, stick the pill all the way in the back and have him swallow it that way. Then another piece of cheese/turkey. He doesn't mind it at all (I know because I've done it several times now) and now I'm not constantly trying to give him a pill for 5 minutes only to have it fall out of his mouth every time.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

*thanks, everyone*

Thanks, everyone, for your replies and suggestions. Yesterday Zippy had a playdate with Jesse (a good friend's golden retriever), and Jesse's Mom suggested that I mix the powdered meds in with pureed pumpkin or squash (used for pumpkin or squash pies, and found in the baking section of the grocery store). She said that her vet suggested it, and that the pumpkin and squash was better than peanutbutter or cream cheese because it was fatfree and lower in calories.

I took a couple of videos of Zippy and Jesse playing together yesterday, and posted them on the Video Forum. I think they're cute. My husband thinks that I'm the only person who will not think they're lame.

By the way, wrt appleseeds being poisonous to dogs, years ago I had a Saint Bernard Mix (her mom was a saint and her dad came from a good neighborhood); her name was Sandy. I used to be a smoker back then, and when I ate an apple, I would put the apple core in the ashtray, along with the cigarette butts. Sandy used to snatch the applecore, cigarette ashes and all, out of the ashtray, and gobble it down - and she never got sick from it. So maybe it's only the smaller (more delicate?) breeds that get sick from apple seeds, or maybe the carcinogens from the cigarette ashes killed off all the bad stuff from the seeds.


----------



## lolapalola (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, Our Lola also liked to snack on her pooh when she was younger. Nothing we did seemed to deter this behaviour. We resorted to picking up her mess as soon as she was finished to try to curb this routine. She eventaully out grew this. She is now almost four and she probably did this for the first two years.:brushteeth:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Holli and Zippy, welcome to the forum. Zippy is just adorable. Can't wait to see some larger pictures. Not waiting for grandkids sounds like a super reason to get a Havanese to me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Holli-- Pumpkin is a good choice because it too is supposed to deter poo eating. 
be careful not to use too much as it can get things going. 

I'm psyched to see you are in MA. We're going to have a big Mass play date when the weather gets better.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> I'm psyched to see you are in MA. We're going to have a big Mass play date when the weather gets better.


Wahooo a Mass play date, we can not wait for the weather to get better. Riley & Monte want to RLH in Missy's back yard. I am so happy to have Holli join the forum and she only lives 20 min from me :whoo: hopefully we will be able to meet up soon.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy and Leanne, you crack me up!

I want to join your club....I have a poo eater too!

Getting back on topic, for bitter powder type medicine, I mix it in a dab of peanut butter, spread the peanut butter on half of a small cookie-type treat, and top it with the other half. Like a little peanut butter filled cookie.

I coat pills in cream cheese or just plain if I'm lazy and put it WAYYYYYY back in the dog's mouth, hold their snout shut until they swallow. And it is gone.


----------



## ricosmom (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Holli, Rico has to take meds. every day. One is a powder. I take a small piece of wheat bread and sprinkle the meds. on the bread and fold or roll it into a ball. He loves it. 
Celeste.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

juliav said:


> :welcome: to the forum Holli. Zippy is so adorable, we need more pictures!!!
> 
> Bugsy used to eat his poop when he was little. I bought some over the counter tablets called Deter and it worked like a charm. It took less then a week and he was cured. I think you can buy it any any petfood chain store, just follow the direction for how much to give that are on the box. I just coated the portion on the pill in cream cheese and he would gobble it up. Good luck.


Update:
* Zippy refused to eat the powdered stuff; tried mixing into peanut butter (wouldn't eat it; probably needed some sugar-free jelly mixed in), cream cheese (wouldn't eat it; maybe he was waiting for the lox and bagels), and pureed pumpkin (wouldn't even eat the pumpkin plain - I think I've got a fussy eater). Ended up throwing the stuff out in the garbage.
* Found some chewable pills in Petco, but couldn't get Zippy to eat them; they were soft and crumbly and smelled very much like the powdered stuff. Ended up throwing the pills in the garbage.
* Went online and tried to order the chewable pills I got originally, but they're still on backorder.
* Went to PetSmart and found the Deter; offered the chewable pill to Zippy, and he liked it :whoo: Let's hope it works with Zippy like it worked with Bugsy.

In the meantime, I've been picking up after him each time he goes, and if I grab it real fast, I usually get it before he has a chance to snap it up.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope Deter will work for Zippy too.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Daisy was also a poo eater. The vet said to go to the Market and get Adolfs Meat Tenderizer. I made the trip and it worked instantly.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My boy is a poo eater too. My vet tech mentioned the Adolphs-I know it's pure MSG!! SCary! Do you sprinkle it on the poop or add it to the food? Well now he snacks on only one poopie, and leaves the rest (TMI-I know). Oh, the shame of it all..


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I think this thread is too funny. All kinds of wise crack remarks running through my head as I read what Zipy will and won't eat........_Picky eater?? _Too funny!

Rico used to eat poo. Still has a hard time ingoring cat poo. Tht'a just the best! But the older he got the less he snacked. So maybe it's something they just out grow? Lucy never touched the stuff.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Anytime I have to give my pups anything powdered, I always mix it in to plain non fat yogurt. They love it, and yogurt is good for their GI tract!


----------

